# Turbo trainer for 20" wheel Dahon -?



## simongt (4 Oct 2015)

Does anyone make a turbo trainer which will fit a 20" wheel Dahon folder -?


----------



## Sharky (4 Oct 2015)

A google search came up with this
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/kinetic-small-wheel-adaptor-mk-i-trainer/rp-prod137625
No idea if it is any good.

I use an old turboroller which has a support for the front forks and the rear runs on two rollers. I use a standard bike, but I'm sure it would work with small wheels.

Planet X have something on similar lines
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TRSPOMT/sportcrafters-omnium-trainer
But @ £299 !!!!!

Might find an old style turbo on eBay?

Good luck
Keith


----------



## simongt (5 Oct 2015)

Thanks for that Sharkey. I'll look into it.


----------



## nz6666 (18 Nov 2015)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cycleops-20...|pcrid|67090793342|pkw||pmt||prd|5360320481uk

only works cycleops trainer. I just got a fluid 2 trainer with this, works perfectly.


----------

